# Sort of new guy going back to his roots



## Braveheart82 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey all,

I used to lift in high school and college but got busy with the working world.  Trying to get my way back on track.  Hopefully it's like riding a bike.  Have to brush up on my nutrition, calorie intake, exercises, and that madcow (sp?) plan where it's like 5x5 or something.  

Anyways, as you can tell, lot of catching up to do but I hope to be back to my old self soon.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 22, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Braveheart82* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## effinrob (Feb 22, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Dath (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## GreenOx (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Feb 22, 2012)

welcome


----------



## charley (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## ksulifter (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome, and good luck!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome!  Its never to late to get back in shape! Don't give up you can do it!


----------



## Braveheart82 (Feb 24, 2012)

Damn!  Thanks for the warm welcome.  It's like a coming home party up in here


----------



## Kimi (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello!


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 24, 2012)

Whats up!!!!!!


----------



## ecto (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 27, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## grynch888 (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## xpillz.com (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## bigd36 (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## cactus-pits (Mar 8, 2012)

welcome..this place will help motivate you!


----------

